# Lenkerbreite und Rahmengröße



## Tabletop84 (24. Mai 2022)

Meine Schwester fährt bei mir immer mal wieder mit und will sich jetzt ein Ebike kaufen. Wo wir uns schwer tun ist die richtige Rahmengröße auszuwählen, sowie die Ergonomieeinstellungen von Bremshebeln sowie der Lenkerbreite. Sie kann mir da irgendwie auch nicht so recht sagen was sich für sie besser anfühlt. Daher hoffe ich hier auf Erfahrungswerte ähnlich großer Frauen. 

Sie ist 172/173 cm groß und hat ne Schrittlänge von 82 cm. Statur ist für die Größe Durchschnitt würde ich sagen, also weder besonders kurze/lange Arme oder breite/schmale Schultern. Eventuell ein etwas längerer Oberkörper, aber das hat sie nur mal so erwähnt dass das jemand gesagt hätte.

Frage A wäre also welche Lenkerbreite ihr bei ähnlicher Größe so fahrt.

Bisher ist sie mein Biobike Conway WME in L mit 465 mm reach und glaub 780er-Lenker gefahren: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/conway-wme-enduro-test/#Geometrie

Damit kam sie ganz gut zurecht und der Korrekte Reach ist bei der Bandbreite und der Enwticklung für Anfänger ja auch schwierig zu ermitteln.

Jetzt haben wir uns dieses Ebike ausgeguckt und aufgrund der Liefersituation nur noch in M bekommen. Da liegt der Reach, je nach Flipchip-Einstellung, zwischen 440 und 447 mm und die Kettenstreben sind mit 465 zu 430 mm wesentlich länger:



			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-ransom-eride-920-bike?article=280711007#geometry
		


Also es geht mir hauptsächlich um den Reach, Kettenstrebenlänge geht bei Bosch glaub kaum kürzer.


----------



## Mimsey (24. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß garnicht, wieviel reach mein Fahrrad hat...
was denn mit ausprobieren?
Bei Scott ist sie voll bei M mit ihrer Körpergröße .. Lenker kann man kürzen...
Was soll da das Forum sagen?  Kaufen und fahren, dann merken was sich gut anfühlt? ..
Die Geo is ja auch eh schon anders, als die von deinem Conway... da reicht es nicht einfach nur den Reach  anzuschauen, wenn man es mal verkomplizieren will. Man kann auch einfach Probefahren gehen und wie gesagt testen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (25. Mai 2022)

Das ist definitiv eine schwierige Frage. Das ist extrem Geschmackssache. Ich fahre eher gerne einen längeren Reach aber andere wiederum eher kürzer. Bei meinen beiden letzten Bikes, konnten die Verkäufer bzw die Hersteller nicht sagen, welche Größe bei mir passt. Da geht nichts über testen. Ich, 170cm, fahre im Moment einen Reach von 454. Früher war der aber auch kürzer. Und Lenkerbreite 800 mm, würde aber eher einen etwas scmaleren empfehlen.
Wenn möglich sollte sie das Bike testen und schauen, was gefällt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Mai 2022)

Das Problem ist dass sie das beim Lenker und den Bremshebel gar nicht sagen kann was sie besser findet. Auf Fotos sehe ich halt dass sie zu weit innen an den Griffen greift. Hab auch schon die Bremsgriffe so verstellt dass sie für mich zu nah am Lenker und zu weit draußen waren, aber wie gesagt kommt dann von ihr keine klare Rückmeldung mit der ich arbeiten kann. 

Aber warscheinlich ist ein 780er- oder 800er-Lenker zu breit und die Bremsgriffe sind zu weit innen. Beim Reach pendeln sich für die Größe die Empfehlungen der Hersteller so um 450 mm ein.


----------



## Mimsey (25. Mai 2022)

Sieht doch ein blinder mit dem krückstock.. woher da das problem kommt? Bei der Einstellung würde ich auch so innen Greifen...
Du musst dem Anfänger sagen was gut is.. setz die auf n 760er Lenker und stell die Griffe vernünftig ein.. Zeigefinger an der Bremse, eine Achse in normal position mit dem arm..
Geht ohne Fotos.. 

Wenn der fahrer aber eh keine Rückmeldung gibt... dann hat der fahrer vllt kein bock auf das ganze overanalysing und möchte einfach nur fahren? :3


----------

